# Axle Super glue trick



## rideinstile (Dec 26, 2007)

I read somewhere on here about taking super glue to close up a sloppy hole for the rear axle, but I can't find it. Can anyone tell me where it is? Maybey I'm wrong???? Thanks!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Me try, axle no spin, real funny, Ha Ha !


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

The Axle super glue trick is Real, you just need to remove the axle and clean the holes real good, and maybe use a straight junk axle and coat lightly with a lube(I used teflon dry lube) and then add a drop of CA to the holes and then insert the scrap axle after a few moments and spin it until the CA dries, you may want to repeat this, if the Holes are really sloppy. It DOES work quite well on sloppy JL & AW chassis, but thats why I now prefer NOS Aurora T-Jet Chassis, the specs are just so much better with old Aurora chassis.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

This does not work with the super glue gel does it? It has to be the original liquid formula.


----------



## rideinstile (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you, I thought it was real, I'm going ti try it on a JL chassis.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*maybe?*



old blue said:


> This does not work with the super glue gel does it? It has to be the original liquid formula.


 I think it might work the the gel also, it will just push out more of it when you insert the axle when it still wet. So you may have a clump to shave off (around one side of the axle hole)with a sharp blade- once the gel fully hardens.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I would just ream it straight and use a gage pin the correct size to eliminate the slop. That glue is not going to last long if you run the car much. JL chassis are notorious for not having straight axle holes.

Boosted


----------



## rideinstile (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm kind of new to this, so please forgive me, what is a gage pin?


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Sorry for not being clear, They are actually used by machinists and inspection people to correctly determine the size of a hole, They are a cylindrical piece of hardened and ground steel that comes in all sizes usually in .0005 (1/2 thousandths) increments. The smaller sizes are relatively cheap <$2 each and make excellent axles. Some guys use drill blanks but these are more precise on size and shape of the pin. You can buy the gage pins individually at Mcmaster Carr, usually for a T-jet, you need an .0635 to .0655 depending on the wear in the chassis to correct a loose axle. You will need to cut the pin to the correct length as they come in 2" lengths. This pin actually becomes the new oversized axle to eliminate the slop.

Boosted


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Boosted, can the axle holes be drilled for the larger gage pins instead
of reaming??? How much larger should the hole be for the gage pin???


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

You can drill them however reaming the hole to size is a more accurate method of sizing the hole than using a drill bit. I like to run a .0005 over sized reamer (thats 1/2 thousandths larger than the gage pin you plan to use) in the chassis, then polish the holes using, some type of fine polishing compound like semi-chrome etc on a small pipe cleaner to finalize the fit to the new pin. You have to be careful with the pipe cleaner / polish, or you can easily loose the fit your trying to achieve, I know some use the pipe cleaner in a Dremel tool, I prefer to polish by hand. You want to polish until the axle by itself will spin multiple time in the chassis with just a twist between your fingers. 

Boosted


----------



## rideinstile (Dec 26, 2007)

I never would have thought of that. I guess you just have to carefully open up the holes in the rims and axle gear then, right?


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Sometimes you have to open the hole in the wheels, generally the gear will press on, but you can deform (it curls the teeth inward) it if its too tight, you want the gear tight anyway, just not deformed, As for the wheels older AFX & T-jet wheels can easily crack, so its nice to size those just a bit, but again not to be loose. Again If you need to open up wheels or gears get yourself a small hand chuck to hold the bit/ reamer and do it by hand, you want to keep everything straight, I use a small V block as a guide and go slow. If you go too far and they are a tad loose, I either use a drop of super glue or the self-wicking loctite products on the wheels for a fix. I also always use a press to install my axle-gear & wheel setup, much easier to get straight and minimize chances for any wheel damage.

Boosted


----------

